# It Burns When I Pee



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey all,
So I'm new to cycling and recently picked it up for training reasons (I road race motorcycles).

After a short 25mile ride, it burns when I pee the first few times I visit the head. The kind of burn that happens after you wash your penis vigorously with soap while in the shower :blush2:

I have a Fizik seat that was broken in nicely by the previous bikes owner. I have no discomfort while riding as the seat itself feels great!

The burning only lasts for about 4 pee's and then goes away. It's not so much burning near the tip of the penis, but more so in the shaft down under. I have encountered this burning sensation the last two 25 mile rides on this bike (never on any other bike... ever)

Imagine my shock the first time this happened and I thought I caught something in Vegas last weekend 

Here's a pic of the bike, hopefully you can see the seat as I think (hope) it's the culprit.
Ideas? Have you experienced this weird burn?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

.... oooohhhh mudder.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Something tells me this is going to go in a very bad direction!

Sorry man, I have nothing for ya....


----------



## ffemoeller (May 1, 2012)

Yes. How's your stream, weak? Mine was attributed to prostatitis that has never fully gone away. Basically just managing it. The burning comes and goes, thought the stream is always weak. Never had the problem till I started riding. Don't let it go! Get checked out. If it is prostatitis, that can get real nasty! I ended up with a full blown urinary tract infection, fever, hallucinations, felt like somebody boot stomped my bladder region! Freaking awful! But my 1st noticeable symptom was painful peeing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

You know where you can get good medical advice- your doctor. Go see him/her.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Coolhand said:


> You know where you can get good medical advice- your doctor. Go see him/her.


This... :thumbsup:


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

ffemoeller said:


> Yes. How's your stream, weak? Mine was attributed to prostatitis that has never fully gone away. Basically just managing it. The burning comes and goes, thought the stream is always weak. Never had the problem till I started riding. Don't let it go! Get checked out. If it is prostatitis, that can get real nasty! I ended up with a full blown urinary tract infection, fever, hallucinations, felt like somebody boot stomped my bladder region! Freaking awful! But my 1st noticeable symptom was painful peeing.


Hmm... thanks for the input.
Well the first pee right after a ride tends to be "short" anyway since I was sweating like a pig. I have always had a small bladder and tend to pee more often than most of my friends.
Googling Prostatitis now... 

Yesterdays ride wasn't as bad as far as the burning goes. A friend said it might be the seat putting pressure on the undercarriage of my unit.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

DaFlake said:


> This... :thumbsup:


But then there wouldn't be a fun thread about burning penis's


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Indetrucks said:


> Googling Prostatitis now...


Googling is fine but go see a doctor instead of trying to self-diagnose the issue.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## igorpalych (Aug 25, 2012)

That sounds like clap to me...Can't get it from road biking only from mountain biking...


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Drink more water while you're riding. You are dehydrated, and your urine is super-concentrated. Same thing happens to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Zappa reference probably wasn't an ironic accident. Zappa died from prostate cancer. Burning and a weak stream are two symptoms. So is frequency of urination. Go see your doctor.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Googling is fine but go see a doctor instead of trying to self-diagnose the issue.


lol.... so serious
Just looking to see if Prostatitis is the same symptoms as what I had. Again, this ONLY happens right after a ride for the few few pee's. I don't get the burn any other time or have never had a burn in my 36 years (with the exception of washing my penis with way too much soap and for far too long while in the shower).


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

you're gonna DIE!!!!!! 

aside from that, you might want to consult a professional. either a doctor or a bike fit kind.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*reasoned opinion*

Prostitis is certainly something to consider. But if it only happens after you ride, it's happened in the past and self resolved. Chances are that's not what it is, but it's easy to test for. Generally you can diagnose it by a urine sample. Somebody may want to examine your prostate. I don't. This does depend on your age, the older you are (or the more unprotected sex you have) the more likely it is to happen.
Additional considerations include pudendal nerve compression. The pain may actually be neuropathic and the result of compressing the nerve. Basically your penis fell asleep. 
What can often happen as well is you get micro-trauma at the glans. Which is the tip of your penis. It can be rubbing the inside of your shorts when you are riding and you'd not be aware of it. Occasionally this can cause blood in the urine as well.
Can be all sorts of other things but those would be the first places I'd check.
I'd start by checking your urine. If you're without health insurance you can go by a drug store and get urine test strips for a couple bucks over the counter. It's really not very accurate, but it's better than nothing. Ideally see your doc. An urgent care center could manage this as well. 
I'd also see how your shorts fit. They need to be tight to keep your juck where it's supposed to be. Good shorts can be tight and flexible. Thats one reason they cost a lot. But shorts fit differently, so it may be as much about brand as anything.
The next thing I'd do is look into a saddle that lacks the center section...ie. a cutout. My favorite is SMP, but there are plenty of great models. The point though is to get the pressure off the pudenal nerve. 
Or you could just deal with your peepee stinging.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!! lol



Indetrucks said:


> But then there wouldn't be a fun thread about burning penis's


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm not a Dr but I play one on the interwebs. 
Perhaps the cycling is just a coincedence. Maybe you have chlamydia, gonorrhea, prostatitis, urinary tract infection, or trichomoniasis.

None of which can be diagnosed over the interwebs.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't take that person out again until everybody is cured!


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

zoikz said:


> Prostitis is certainly something to consider. But if it only happens after you ride, it's happened in the past and self resolved. Chances are that's not what it is, but it's easy to test for. Generally you can diagnose it by a urine sample. Somebody may want to examine your prostate. I don't.
> Additional considerations include pudendal nerve compression. The pain may actually be neuropathic and the result of compressing the nerve. Basically your penis fell asleep.
> What can often happen as well is you get micro-trauma at the glans. Which is the tip of your penis. It can be rubbing the inside of your shorts when you are riding and you'd not be aware of it. Occasionally this can cause blood in the urine as well.
> Can be all sorts of other things but those would be the first places I'd check.
> ...


VERY good info here and along the lines as what I was thinking. A close friend who rides more than I do mentioned the seat cut-out option. He said that he has a special seat much as you described for this reason.

Now who wants to come check out my prostate for me? I don't have gloves but I have nail trimmers and plenty of lube. :thumbsup:


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

did the previous owner (if any), ride the bike neeeked? and do you ride the bike neeeked? have you had your bike seat tested for BSTDs (bike seat transmitted diseases)?


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

tuck said:


> did the previous owner (if any), ride the bike neeeked? and do you ride the bike neeeked? have you had your bike seat tested for BSTDs (bike seat transmitted diseases)?


No but I lick it clean after every ride :thumbsup:

YUM


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you go out on a cycling date set up by "It's Just the Clap?"


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Any chance you were riding a tractor in your bathing suit?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

What you have experienced is a common side effect of new cyclists. It results from the increased pressure on your perineum (from the saddle). Interestingly, you used a saddle that was already broken-in, so I'm really surprised that you experienced this burning sensation. Regardless, there is a very simple solution to your problem. After completing a longer ride (anything over 10 miles), you should alot 45 minutes for perineum decompression. Most cyclists purchase an inversion table (this is where you clamp your feet in and the table turns you upside down); it is commonly used for people with lower back pain. Upon completing a ride, you get on the inversion table for 45 minutes. I generally listen to the radio (something relaxing) for the time I'm inverted. After the 45 minutes is up, you need to take a cold shower (not freezing, just cold enough to not be unbearable). If you don't have an inversion table, you can either get a comfortable pillow or use a couch that sits against a wall. Stand on your head for the 45 minutes. Most people can't do the full 45 minutes, so they do 4 15 minute sessions. If you do the 4 15 minutes sessions, you will need to spend more time in the cold shower (approximately 30 minutes). You should experience relief of your dysuria immediately.

Best of luck...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Christian.....I have an extra SMP Stratos saddle, white, 134mm width....if you want to try it out and can come get it, say, at Spectrum in Irvine, you can demo it for awhile. Or, if you want to buy it eventually, that's ok, too....

(I used to be on the SoCalMoto etc. sites )

**


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

jspharmd said:


> What you have experienced is a common side effect of new cyclists. It results from the increased pressure on your perineum (from the saddle). Interestingly, you used a saddle that was already broken-in, so I'm really surprised that you experienced this burning sensation. Regardless, there is a very simple solution to your problem. After completing a longer ride (anything over 10 miles), you should alot 45 minutes for perineum decompression. Most cyclists purchase an inversion table (this is where you clamp your feet in and the table turns you upside down); it is commonly used for people with lower back pain. Upon completing a ride, you get on the inversion table for 45 minutes. I generally listen to the radio (something relaxing) for the time I'm inverted. After the 45 minutes is up, you need to take a cold shower (not freezing, just cold enough to not be unbearable). If you don't have an inversion table, you can either get a comfortable pillow or use a couch that sits against a wall. Stand on your head for the 45 minutes. Most people can't do the full 45 minutes, so they do 4 15 minute sessions. If you do the 4 15 minutes sessions, you will need to spend more time in the cold shower (approximately 30 minutes). You should experience relief of your dysuria immediately.
> 
> Best of luck...


Wow, now that's a detailed answer  
Glad I'm not the only one... and hopefully not an STD 



Erion929 said:


> Christian.....I have an extra SMP Stratos saddle, white, 134mm width....if you want to try it out and can come get it, say, at Spectrum in Irvine, you can demo it for awhile. Or, if you want to buy it eventually, that's ok, too....
> 
> (I used to be on the SoCalMoto etc. sites )
> 
> **


Very cool! 
Something like this?









I don't get to Irvine often but I have a few friends that live in the area.
Saddle new, or used? What kinda price were you thinking?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, that saddle, but white. It's minty....no marks, looks new, still even has that little Italia flag ribbon on it  . I only used for 3 months before my brother gave me his SMP for free. Bought it for $220....sell it for $150, picked up.

**


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Come on lads, stop taking the piss .


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Erion929 said:


> Yes, that saddle, but white. It's minty....no marks, looks new, still even has that little Italia flag ribbon on it  . I only used for 3 months before my brother gave me his SMP for free. Bought it for $220....sell it for $150, picked up.
> 
> **


Interested!
I might put a few more miles on this one... if the problem persists, I'm contacting you!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, no problem...let me know later :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I get the same problem.
I was told that it's basically irritation from the urethra being moved side to side, while compressed, by the pedalling motion. That makes the first (or more, in your case) piss burn like hell.

The other possibility is highly acidic urine from dehydration and/or "holding it" until you get home.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like the Clap to me. When I was in the military, I got shipped to a hot and sweaty part of the world. There was a guy in the barracks that had the Clap so bad that he had to take his underwear off in the shower. Apparently, what ever he was leaking caused his underwear to stick to his nether regions and the only way he could get them off was under running water. He wasn't around long. He left about a week after I checked in.


----------



## igorpalych (Aug 25, 2012)

RichieB313 Post pics we want to see it


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

igorpalych said:


> That sounds like clap to me...Can't get it from road biking only from mountain biking...


+1 !!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

Great Thread


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

RichieB313 said:


> My shrinky dink shrinky dinks after a ride and it feels super hard to pee because of the shrinkage.
> I usually hop in the shower and warm my junk, shrinkage goes away and the peeing goes well.


I only get this when I'm either hitting the gym hard or surfing in cold water.

Where'd ya go lil guy?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Me too. .*



zoikz said:


> My favorite is SMP, but there are plenty of great models. The point though is to get the pressure off the pudenal nerve.


I bought the Glider model couple of years ago, what a revelation it was. Amazing seat.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

if it burn while peeing, I would just cut it off. 

I have too much honor to see a professional.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Hey all,
> So I'm new to cycling and recently picked it up for training reasons (I road race motorcycles).
> 
> After a short 25mile ride, it burns when I pee the first few times I visit the head. The kind of burn that happens after you wash your penis vigorously with soap while in the shower :blush2:
> ...


as a fellow road racer. cycling has helped me tremendously and i had pain down below when i started and it mostly comes down to getting the bike fit properly. you tube some how to's and read all you can or have a LBS help with the fit, they will get you close and from there its all fine tuning. try tilting the saddle nose down a few degrees and make sure your on your sit bones and not your nut sack. think of it like adding two clicks of compression damping, not much but can make a big difference.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

oh before i forget, stop jerkin off with soap. LOL


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Did you tattoo your penis head? that could cause burning. You should take a picture of your penis head straight on and post it so all of us that play doctor on TV can analyze the problem for you.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

froze said:


> Did you tattoo your penis head? that could cause burning. You should take a picture of your penis head straight on and post it so all of us that play doctor on TV can analyze the problem for you.


Please don't


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> Please don't


Don't what? get a tattoo or show a picture? If he has a tattoo wouldn't that be interesting to see? Of course it would be more interesting to know the his state of mind while getting the tattoo.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you "taking the piss"? Sorry, couldn't resist... Right, now that is out of the way, go see a urologist. I can tell you some wicked stories, but in your current state, better to see a specialist I say...


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

bubba117 said:


> as a fellow road racer. cycling has helped me tremendously and i had pain down below when i started and it mostly comes down to getting the bike fit properly. you tube some how to's and read all you can or have a LBS help with the fit, they will get you close and from there its all fine tuning. try tilting the saddle nose down a few degrees and make sure your on your sit bones and not your nut sack. think of it like adding two clicks of compression damping, not much but can make a big difference.


Good advice, I'll dip the seat a bit up front



bubba117 said:


> oh before i forget, stop jerkin off with soap. LOL


yeah.. that hasn't happened since I was way younger and didn't need visual stimulation. I need to visually see some pretty freaky $hit these days in order to get off.



froze said:


> Did you tattoo your penis head? that could cause burning. You should take a picture of your penis head straight on and post it so all of us that play doctor on TV can analyze the problem for you.


No... what do you take me for, some kinda freak???


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

jspharmd said:


> What you have experienced is a common side effect of new cyclists. It results from the increased pressure on your perineum (from the saddle). Interestingly, you used a saddle that was already broken-in, so I'm really surprised that you experienced this burning sensation.  Regardless, there is a very simple solution to your problem. After completing a longer ride (anything over 10 miles), you should alot 45 minutes for perineum decompression. Most cyclists purchase an inversion table (this is where you clamp your feet in and the table turns you upside down); it is commonly used for people with lower back pain. Upon completing a ride, you get on the inversion table for 45 minutes. I generally listen to the radio (something relaxing) for the time I'm inverted. After the 45 minutes is up, you need to take a cold shower (not freezing, just cold enough to not be unbearable). If you don't have an inversion table, you can either get a comfortable pillow or use a couch that sits against a wall. Stand on your head for the 45 minutes. Most people can't do the full 45 minutes, so they do 4 15 minute sessions. If you do the 4 15 minutes sessions, you will need to spend more time in the cold shower (approximately 30 minutes). You should experience relief of your dysuria immediately.
> 
> Best of luck...


What kind of incense you recommend?


----------



## 2000Z3M (May 24, 2012)

get ready for the long glove


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Indetrucks said:


> No... what do you take me for, some kinda freak???


Weellll, now that you mentioned it...yeah!


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

froze said:


> Don't what? get a tattoo or show a picture? If he has a tattoo wouldn't that be interesting to see? Of course it would be more interesting to know the his state of mind while getting the tattoo.


Call me crazy, but I'm pretty much thinking I can do without seeing his d!ck, tattoo or no tattoo.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

But I still can't stop wondering what sort of state of mind would an individual have to have in order to get a tattoo on their penis? Does a person just walk in and say gee today I want a tattoo on my penis? Inquiring minds want to know. I know for sure I wouldn't want one on my penis, nor do I want some man handling my junk to do it! Just sayin.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Now who wants to come check out my prostate for me? I don't have gloves but I have nail trimmers and plenty of lube. :thumbsup:


Pretty much the way your urologist will biopsy the prostate if cancer is suspected. Incredibly painful, but the anesthetic needle to the prostate is pretty awful too.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Now who wants to come check out my prostate for me? I don't have gloves but I have nail trimmers and plenty of lube. :thumbsup:


Pretty much the way your urologist will biopsy the prostate if cancer is suspected. Incredibly painful, but the anesthetic needle to the prostate is pretty awful too.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

froze said:


> But I still can't stop wondering what sort of state of mind would an individual have to have in order to get a tattoo on their penis? Does a person just walk in and say gee today I want a tattoo on my penis? Inquiring minds want to know. I know for sure I wouldn't want one on my penis, nor do I want some man handling my junk to do it! Just sayin.


I know a guy who had one, jail tattoo. Rumor has it that it was a fly.


----------



## texasnewb (May 22, 2011)

Indetrucks said:


> I only get this when I'm either hitting the gym hard or surfing in cold water.
> 
> Where'd ya go lil guy?


Like a button on a fur coat!


----------



## ThemBigAnts (May 2, 2012)

You got gonorrhea from a tractor seat. The burning desire of lost loves.


----------



## fireMedic1343 (Oct 16, 2012)

If you try to kegel while you pedal, you'll always remember where to sit.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop pissing in the camp fire, or back up a little.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Fun read. Sounds like a bad fit, sitting too far forward on the saddle. I'd suggest a fit, since you've said you've never had this issue before, or on any other ride.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Update:
Hasn't burned since but after the ride (and a couple days later) I can feel discomfort in my taint area. Think I might have to try a new seat... Although angling it a bit forward did seem to help some.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Indetrucks said:


> Hey all,
> So I'm new to cycling and recently picked it up for training reasons (I road race motorcycles).
> 
> After a short 25mile ride, it burns when I pee the first few times I visit the head. The kind of burn that happens after you wash your penis vigorously with soap while in the shower :blush2:
> ...


see a doctor please


----------



## Ianb1122 (May 2, 2012)

Cartoscro said:


> Drink more water while you're riding. You are dehydrated, and your urine is super-concentrated. Same thing happens to me. :thumbsup:


+1 same thing happens to me if I don't drink enough. If it continues though, definitely seek medical attention.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> I know a guy who had one, jail tattoo. Rumor has it that it was a fly.


A tattoo of a fly? What, the guy wasn't large enough for a snake? What kind of fly? a Euryplatea?


----------



## The Orangeman (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ive had that too*

What happens in Vegas should stay in Vegas! Seriously though, it is a little disconcerting. I started wearing an extra pair of tri-style shorts under my regular padded bike shorts and that seems to help. Maybe a saddle with a cut-out would help if you don't already have one


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

consume more water. this has happened to me too. its not a burn as much as a sharp pain like my body is trying to say noooooo keep water in!


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

Why oh why do I keep coming back to this thread? Just kill me now.


----------



## jdlongstreet (Mar 1, 2012)

Drink more water during the day and during the ride


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd go with dehydration or possible yeast infection. Yes, it is possible in men and it is common in cyclist, or so my doctor told be. I honestly thought I got the clap, but it was a yeast infection that caught me and the ex gf off guard.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

igorpalych said:


> That sounds like clap to me...Can't get it from road biking only from mountain biking...


Sounds like clap to me too. I know. Don't ask how. By the way. Only your mother is going to believe you caught it from a bicycle seat.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I am just really impressed that this thread is still open. Indetrucks, I hope you've been to a clinic or MD in the past few days.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

If it hurts either quit riding or peeing


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Update...
Broke my arm road racing so I have been off the saddle for about 10 weeks.

I have ridden twice in the past 5 days to slowly get back in the swing of things, but a new problem has come up. Not sure if I should start a new thread? 

Maybe I should just get professionally fitted or see a Dr. haha

On a serious note. 
Yesterday I pedaled up my local hill for about 36 minutes (8 miles up to the tune of 1,650ft). Bike Ride Profile | Heaven & Back near Torrance | Times and Records | Strava

When I got off the bike, no joke... my cock and balls were totally numb. Usually my man bits get rather small when at the gym (blood flowing elsewhere etc) but in this case, they were quite an impressive size (with the exception of being totally numb).

Not gonna lie, it kinda freaked me out. So after standing for 2 minutes, the feeling had in my groin area finally returned.
I don't have any kind of padding on my shorts. Could this be the issue? Or something else like lack of seat time or improper set-up ?

(oh and no burn when peeing anymore)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Indetrucks said:


> Update...
> Broke my arm road racing so I have been off the saddle for about 10 weeks.
> 
> I have ridden twice in the past 5 days to slowly get back in the swing of things, but a new problem has come up. Not sure if I should start a new thread?
> ...


You ride an Addict, don't wear cycling shorts, and wonder why your junk went numb?

#1 - Bike shorts
#2 - Saddle (try one with a cut-out)
#3 - bike fit.

Start with #1 and stop when junk numbness goes away.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> You ride an Addict, don't wear cycling shorts, and wonder why your junk went numb?
> 
> #1 - Bike shorts
> #2 - Saddle (try one with a cut-out)
> ...


Are Addicts known for making junk numb?
I'm new to this, what's a good pair of cycling shorts? Gotta link or anything? I know they are pricey so just want to pick up the correct pair.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

anymore burning pee?


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

LAW.S.T said:


> anymore burning pee?


Nope... just really swollen bat n' balls with total numbness... (not sure which is the worst symptom)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Christian, dont forget, I offered you the SMP Stratos saddle to try out, if you want.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Indetrucks said:


> Are Addicts known for making junk numb?
> I'm new to this, what's a good pair of cycling shorts? Gotta link or anything? I know they are pricey so just want to pick up the correct pair.


The Addict is (was) a race bike. It isn't known for being overly plush.

Bibs are better for most people, although there's a minority who just can't stand them. Either way, almost any name brand will be sufficient. Personally, I prefer bibs or shorts from Campagnolo, Kalas, Assos, Santini on the high end ($200+) and Mt. Borah, Pearl Izumi, Bellwether, and Louis Garneau on the lower end ($100-<$200). The Mt. Borah bibs are the least expensive for a quality Made in the USA bib with an Italian chamois (Around $100). Pretty much any bib below $100 (MSRP) isn't even worth looking at.


----------



## Indetrucks (Oct 8, 2012)

Erion929 said:


> Hey Christian, dont forget, I offered you the SMP Stratos saddle to try out, if you want.


Yep, sent ya a message!



PlatyPius said:


> The Addict is (was) a race bike. It isn't known for being overly plush.
> 
> Bibs are better for most people, although there's a minority who just can't stand them. Either way, almost any name brand will be sufficient. Personally, I prefer bibs or shorts from Campagnolo, Kalas, Assos, Santini on the high end ($200+) and Mt. Borah, Pearl Izumi, Bellwether, and Louis Garneau on the lower end ($100-<$200). The Mt. Borah bibs are the least expensive for a quality Made in the USA bib with an Italian chamois (Around $100). Pretty much any bib below $100 (MSRP) isn't even worth looking at.


Thanks for the input... I'll get some proper attire and update.


----------



## Smedley (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread reminds me of one of my father's favorite jokes:

Man goes to the doctor and complains that he's having trouble "down there". Doc asks him, "Well, does your penis burn after intercourse?" Man replies, "I don't know. I've never tried to light it."


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

It sounds like your handlebars are far to low.


----------



## bike2016 (Dec 20, 2012)

if its really cold when you pee that might be the reason


----------

